# DIY AutoGlym Polar Blast/Wash/Seal



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

So all the news about AGs new products had me fascinated. It an interesting new concept. But not something that would necessarily be impossible to recreate with some of my favourite products.

So I conducted an experiment:
3 products on a really rather dirty and salty car.

*DIY Polar Blast*

This ones pretty easy really. Polar blast appears to be a rather thick snow foam. So I went with the thickest snow foam I knew. Detailed Online Lava at 150ml in 1L sprayer. 









That lead to this:



















Insanely thick. Stuck around for 15mins easily. And was on the drive for hours. Cleaning ability was rather good. And only needed 700ml of the 1L sprayer, and that's with a nice heavy coat.

So rinses off. Which left me with this:










*DIY Polar Wash*

Next up is to try and recreate Polar Wash. Back to the kitchen and back to the snow foam cannon. Decided to use some shampoo that was high foaming, but didn't mind wasting if the experiment was a failure. 
Put 100ml of some Auto Allure in the cannon with some nice hot water. And sprayed over the car.


















(This is after cleaning the hidden side of the car. About 5mins in)

The foam was a little runny but stuck on the car well. Did the whole car in one go, didn't need to respray the car. And just used a bucket to wash out the mitt between panels. Was very slick and what little dirt was left cane off a treat.










I was curious about the dosage and how it might affect the remaining LSP. I used half the 1L of the foam gun. So 50ml of shampoo for the whole car. Dosage for this particular shampoo was 30-40ml for a 20L bucket. So I don't think I have much to worry about. And to be fair, Polar Wash is advertised as having an effect on LSPs with repeated use, so I suspect it might not be PH neutral. It also need a much higher dosage with a 50:50 mix in the lance. So I'd be using about 250ml of Polar Wash compared to 50ml of a high foaming shampoo.

*DIY Polar Seal*

My protection was holding out pretty well, but was starting to fail in the lower panels.
For the diy polar seal experiment, I used EZ Car Care's InstaGloss. Used 100ml topped to 500ml in the lance.










Sprayed on and evenly distributed over the paint. It immediately started to bead and caused an interesting water effect. Instructions call to let it dwell, but not dry. So I packed up my bottles and buckets and then jet washed it off.









You might see the interesting beading pattern on the front fender, and that's before being PWd

I sheet water and it dried most of the car and it got it 80% dry.

*Conclusion*
While I probably didn't reevent the wheel here, I do see some appeal to the Polar Blast/Wash/Seal method. 
You hardly have to touch your car to both wash, protect and dry your car. 
I got 2 cars done in nearly half the time. Using the PW so much, especially for applying product, really speeds it up. 
It does get pretty annoying though to go back to the kitchen and wash out the lance, dose it correctly, and fill with hot water. But not having to use the 2BM makes it more convenient too.

Any questions, let me know.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Fairtony said:


> So all the news about AGs new products had me fascinated. It an interesting new concept. But not something that would necessarily be impossible to recreate with some of my favourite products.
> 
> So I conducted an experiment:
> 3 products on a really rather dirty and salty car.
> ...


Nice work experimenting for yourself. You've stumbled upon the 2LM, one component of a much better wash system.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

WristyManchego said:


> Nice work experimenting for yourself. You've stumbled upon the 2LM, one component of a much better wash system.


2LM? 2 lance method?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Fairtony said:


> 2LM? 2 lance method?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I do sometimes put shampoo through a foam lance, then gently use a wash mitt to move the resulting short-lived foam around.

Did a post on here a few years back using turtle wax zip wax via a foam lance / wash mitt and it worked surprisingly well - certainly a little better than using Autoglym Pressure Wash via a foam lance.

Great for a super quick mid-week wash in the summer.


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm assuming that the best practice for the Autoglym polar treatment is to have 3 bottles ready for use with the foam lance?
Is that what everyone is doing so far?

Do people have links to spare 1ltr bottles??


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Hot water doesn't help.

How many of you have actually felt the water/foam coming out of your Pressure washer?

Is it still hot?

I've checked much time, the hose is warm but the water coming out isn't.

I believe this is due to the fact the water is cooled by the pressures its forced out the nozzle

Obviously, warm water in your wash bucket is a different story.

Since coming to this conclusion, I don't use hot water via my Pressure washer and have not notice a difference


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

\Rian said:


> Hot water doesn't help.
> 
> How many of you have actually felt the water/foam coming out of your Pressure washer?
> 
> ...


I haven't done anything scientific. But I've always wondered if the hot concentrate mix might give it a bit more energy and turbulence when it got mixed and foamed through the nozzle. Just a theory though.

I do really like the 'pressure wash' step though. My next wash was gonna be about 40ml of shampoo and 10ml of the Detailed Online Lava snow foam to try and boost the foam and dwell time. Although I really have to say that it lasted a good long while when using the shampoo mentioned during my OP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Putting something under pressure generates heat. 

The reason hot water in the lance comes out cold through the pressure washer is the heat is very quickly dissipated through the constant flow of cold water from the hose into the pressure washer 

Hot water in a spray bottle is different as there isn't the volume of cold water to dilute it.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Feed hot water into the pw. The cleaning power difference is noticable. My kranzle k7 takes up to 60 degrees c so can connect to the hot tap. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I do sometimes put shampoo through a foam lance, then gently use a wash mitt to move the resulting short-lived foam around.
> 
> Did a post on here a few years back using turtle wax zip wax via a foam lance / wash mitt and it worked surprisingly well - certainly a little better than using Autoglym Pressure Wash via a foam lance.
> 
> Great for a super quick mid-week wash in the summer.


I have seen this done by a professional detailed on an open day he arranged using Nanolex Pure Shampoo


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I think one thing that I wish I had stressed more is just how cost effective my method was, compared to the new AG products. Im hoping that they come down a bit, because they do work out really quite a lot more than the Detailed Onlines Snow Foam, and the Shampoo/Lance method.

It does seem like some of the new AG products do get introduced at an inflated price, and come down after a good few months (cough UHD Wax). So it might make it a bit more cost effective.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> Putting something under pressure generates heat.
> 
> The reason hot water in the lance comes out cold through the pressure washer is the heat is very quickly dissipated through the constant flow of cold water from the hose into the pressure washer
> 
> Hot water in a spray bottle is different as there isn't the volume of cold water to dilute it.


My point exactly, in a bucket or sprayer yes , power washer its a waste of hot water as it dissipates and is not hot when hitting the car


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> Feed hot water into the pw. The cleaning power difference is noticable. My kranzle k7 takes up to 60 degrees c so can connect to the hot tap. :thumb:


I can and used to connect my hose to my bath tap and have around 50degree water but when it hits the car its cold

The hose would be warm, the pressure washer handle would be warm but not the water out the end, waste of heating the water up

Do the test I do, spray the PW and touch the stream and I bet you its cold.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Dont have this with my K4 - suck up hot water and it comes out hot at the pointy end.


----------

